
Bloomberg's guide to success: “Don't take a lunch break or go to the bathroom” - shalmanese
https://twitter.com/ZaidJilani/status/1227664578659717120
======
bigmit37
Now I see why Jeff Bezos called him to run for president. Jeff also doesn’t
believe in employees having bathroom breaks.

------
shalmanese
Full quote because it was too long for the title:

Michael Bloomberg's guide to success.

"Make sure you're the first one in there every day and the last one to leave.
Don't ever take a lunch break or go to the bathroom. You keep working."

~~~
downerending
Honestly, if you want to be up for raises and promotions in a corporate
environment, this isn't bad advice at all. All other things being equal,
someone who comes in earlier will be seen as a harder worker than someone who
comes in later. It's a pretty easy win.

(Myself, I'm more of a slacker...)

